# Messages from animals in heaven?



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

do you all believe this happens?

I dont think i told the story when me and my mom both heard Max sigh?... nearly a year later. We were watching TV in her bed, both cats accounted for, already asleep.... quieter part in the show... i heard it. slowly looked at my mom to determine if she heard it, she slowly looked at me, which was when she asked me 'did you hear that?' so i said ' it hink so' and she asked me what did i hear, i said 'it sounds like Max sighing as he falls asleep at night', like he always used to, at the foot of her bed.

was that a message? totally random noise that we take to be a message?

we werent even particularly thinking of him at that moment either, we were just watching our show. hmmm....


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

No. People do not get messages sent to them via their dead pets.

The human subconscious is a powerful thing. It's the same when people "see" dead relatives. It's a dream, albeit a vivid and very realistic one.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think it's Max. I think it's a demon attempting to make you think it's Max in a ploy to gain entry to our world.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I believe it's true. I call them postcards, and they are a comfort. Soon after my dog Doxis died this summer I thought I heard him scratching at the back door. It was probably my imagination, but you never know ;-)


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

The morning after Sumo passed away (which happened in our bed), I heard his little feet walk into the bedroom on the carpet (like I'd heard a million times over the years). Probably my imagination....

Then a couple days later, I was right on the verge of falling asleep in bed for the night, when I saw a very bright light in the hallway, then I saw Sumo walk into the light towards our bedroom. I immediately fell asleep and felt this weird sense of comfort. 
Again, may have been my imagination/dream....but honestly it felt so real.

So yes, I do believe in messages.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I swear in the evening when the house is quiet I see Samantha out of the corner of my eye.
Whether these are shadows of memories I don't know, they are always in places where she used to be.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe it's possible, but I don't think messages like this happen all the time. And it's not easy to know if what you experienced was just your imagination or an actual message.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe it. It doesn't matter whether it's explainable by science or not - a visit or vision from a loved one recently passed is a real experience, it just comes via a different avenue than ordinary experience. If you have ever had this happen, you'll know what I mean. If not, maybe you will experience something someday that will be outside of explanation, and you will have a moment of recognition....

Fran


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Since you both heard it, then it can't be a dream or imagination. I've read about people who see or hear something unexplainable by science and they're more than one person, that makes it really hard to explain it away as imagining things. In my modest opinion, your cat was there and bored by the TV show, sighed and went to sleep.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> I swear in the evening when the house is quiet I see Samantha out of the corner of my eye.
> Whether these are shadows of memories I don't know, they are always in places where she used to be.


When I first moved in with my ex husband I kept seeing a cat out of the corner of my eye. I'd look and there wouldn't be anything there. I knew it wasn't Anthony because he is a ginger tabby and this cat was black and white.

This went on for a long time before I mentioned it and after I told him he hunted up a picture of his childhood cat, Gypsy. Sure enough, that was the cat I kept seeing.

Now that we're divorced, I've never seen her again.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

MowMow said:


> When I first moved in with my ex husband I kept seeing a cat out of the corner of my eye. I'd look and there wouldn't be anything there. I knew it wasn't Anthony because he is a ginger tabby and this cat was black and white.
> 
> This went on for a long time before I mentioned it and after I told him he hunted up a picture of his childhood cat, Gypsy. Sure enough, that was the cat I kept seeing.
> 
> Now that we're divorced, I've never seen her again.


OK....that raised the hair on the back of my neck, but in a good way lol.


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Fran said:


> I believe it. It doesn't matter whether it's explainable by science or not - a visit or vision from a loved one recently passed is a real experience, it just comes via a different avenue than ordinary experience. If you have ever had this happen, you'll know what I mean. If not, maybe you will experience something someday that will be outside of explanation, and you will have a moment of recognition....
> 
> Fran



It is explainable. It's called the human mind.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's all explainable by science. There's enough known about psychology to know that your dead cat is NOT visiting you at night giving you lifestyle advice (or whatever). If you're hearing voices and seeing dead cats walking all the time and not just in dreams, I suspect you might have bigger issues.

As I said, the human subconcious is a VERY powerful thing.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The only detail science hasn't yet explained is why some people "with issues" ignore the fact that it was 2 people who saw/heard the same.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Subconcious is very powerful, by from 2 people at the same time - so 2 separate subconciouses- doing the same thing??? At the exact same moment?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Nonbelievers are nonbelievers and nothing is going to change their minds. Take comfort in the fact that Max is always near.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The Divine Miss M said:


> Nonbelievers are nonbelievers and nothing is going to change their minds. Take comfort in the fact that Max is always near.


I agree with this.


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> The only detail science hasn't yet explained is why some people "with issues" ignore the fact that it was 2 people who saw/heard the same.


Let's address it than. 

For one, we have to take the posters every word as inscrutably true. So you have problems objectively validating the truth of the statement right away. It wasnt taped, its just someone on the internets word.

Lets say they're telling the truth. The sound heard was a cat "sighing". Nothing else can sound like a cat sighing? Even a very specific cat sighing? A dish washer, a dryer a washing machine maybe? Could they have both been mistaken about what they both heard?

Consider they heard what they wanted to hear. There have been many times I thought I could feel Nikki walking around on my bed right beside me, even on my head pillow only to look over and find her across the room. 

So either two human beings were mistaken about a sound that reminded them of dearly departed pet, or, a ghost cat from dimension X that there exists no evidence for are sending messages to _select_ human beings. I say "select" human beings because if we are to accept the latter, we have to assume other people's cherished deceased pets simply no longer give a hoot about their former owners enough to send _them_ a message. I guess my dead guinea pig, I loved with all my heart, no longer cares enough about me to send a postcard from...??? 

So one has to admit the former option is, literally, infinitely more likely than the latter.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's how I see it.... if it gives an owner some needed comfort that they heard/saw/felt their beloved and very missed pet then who am I to crap all over it.

I'm willing to accept there are some things in this universe I can't explain. :wink


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

MowMow said:


> Here's how I see it.... if it gives an owner some needed comfort that they heard/saw/felt their beloved and very missed pet then who am I to crap all over it.
> 
> I'm willing to accept there are some things in this universe I can't explain. :wink


^^This. I don't understand it, but I don't need to. If it brings comfort to the mourning, then its a blessing. Why would you ruin that for someone who is hurting. 

My only ghostly pet experience wasn't my pet. At my first vet job, the groomer left a dog under a dryer for too long and she died. It was a little border terrier named Jessie, I'll never forget. I found her. It was too late. For months afterward I would walk into an empty kennel, and hear her scratching at the door of the cage. Walked around to the cage she died in, and its empty, but I definitely heard the distinct sound of dog claws scratching at a cage door. This wasn't comforting to me, just intensely sad.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally, I believe that we all receive "messages." I place it in quotes because I see it more in terms of our loved ones human and furry that have passed on are always with us, keeping an eye out for us. Every now and then they remind us. My personal belief is that no one is denied this, however, not everyone is willing to hear it. There are a lot of people that do not believe in that which they can't explain so even when they get that sigh or whatever their message is, they instantly dismiss it as the dishwasher or the dryer or the night wind or whatever they choose to use in order to have a "logical" explanation. My grandmother, who raised me, passed in July. I saw it up close and personal after bringing her home on hospice. There are days when I go to sleep praying I won't wake up because the pain is so horrible without fail on those days I feel her presence and feel a little better and fall into a deep, peaceful sleep.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Krissy and Rachael, if it makes someone feel good then why poop all over it to prove you are right? It isn't effecting you at all for them to believe it. 

Except I think Rachael's probably _was_ her subconscious guilt for not being able to save the precious little dog. I'm going to have nightmares from thinking about that one!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

To the non-believers, Think of this then.

Pets aside.

The day my dad passed... we went to tell my brother (doesnt live at home), we came home. Our friends next door had also JUST gotten home at the same time, told us we had to come and see something. we trust them 100%. next to his snow shovel (leaned up against their house) which NO ONE ELSE had touched - was a heart in the snow. not like a finger drawing. im talking like, as if molded like a snowball, only flat and heart shaped. and no our friends didnt do it. we asked them seriously and they said they would never want to give us that type of, false hope of a message on purpose. They were far too stunned as well to be lying about the whole thing.

Taking the fact that nobody living had been near the shovel - whats your explanation of that using science?

wasnt a wind drift. wasnt an animal print. wasnt a tire track. 

nothing logical fits.

Ill even admit to not being a religious person too. so you know im not gonna buy that god did it in this instance.

im not sure what i believe, but i do believe theres a heaven of sorts. i dont buy that theres a man up there watching everything we do and judging us - well because lets just say this wouldnt have happened to a healthy well-doing honest man. but i do believe the spirit lives on, in some way or another. if there was a god it should be the would-have-been-serial-killer that died.

(*NOT* intending to start a huge religous debate!! Just basically trying to make a point. thst if it wasnt god or a living being or even just earthly element(wind etc)... then what happened?)

PS Im now extremly glad our cats dont go to the groomers!! Was this dog a family pet? How would you tell that to their family? how would the family ever stop blaming the person that left him under the dryers, and essentially forgot about him? im glad im not on the recieving end of that. not sure id ever be able to forgive. :S


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

"who am I to crap all over it."
"why poop all over it to prove you are right? It isn't effecting you at all for them to believe it."
Not trying to defecate on anyone. I am simply offering an alternative point of view. Also, because one belives something, doesnt in any way, necessarily mean it is true. Anyone can believe anything they want. Belief alone doesnt make something true.

"If it brings comfort to the mourning, then its a blessing. Why would you ruin that for someone who is hurting. "
Again, I dont want to ruin anything for anyone. However, we live in a society where more than one opinion of existence is tolerated. For example, you have people who do not believe their pets are sending them messages from beyond because their pets were reincarnated as something completely different. My belief, and I feel free to state it in a free forum of thoughts and ideas, is that a pet simply passes when it dies.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Just because you can say something doesn't mean you should. If you don't believe, you don't believe and that's fine. Everyone is entitled to believe what they believe. No matter what a believer says a nonbeliever is not going to change their mind and viceversa, so just let it be. Also by your own logic, just because someone doesn't believe something it doesn't mean it's not true.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

> *Messages from animals in heaven?* do you all believe this happens?


Clearly SOME people think this means "I believe in this and if you don't, you should keep quiet." I answered the question.

And where the **** did I say there was anything wrong with it? I just said "it doesn't "happen" it's a subconscious thing. Of course some things can't be explained (the popularity of Justin Beiber for example) some things can.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

About 5 years ago, one of my mothers cats (Liam) died very suddenly. Collapsed completely out of the blue. He was an absolutely adorable cat and loved his home comforts and his human mum. Left a big hole in our hearts.

I didnt know this, but for several weeks after he had died, Mum kept hearing what she thought sounded like him meowing. She wanted to find out whether (a) she was imagining things and (b) whether someone else could hear the meowing without being 'influenced' by her story. So she didnt say a word to me and when I visited her not knowing this, we both heard the meowing one evening at the same time. 

Cant say it was Liam of course because theres no proof but it sure sounded exactly like him. It went on for a month or so and then tailed off. Mum said he 'stayed around' a while after he died because he wasnt ready to leave. Who knows. The only thing I know for sure is that I heard what sounded like him meowing after he died.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The OP put a question out there and everyone has a right to express their opinion, whether in agreement or not, as long as it is voiced respectfully. Please stay on topic and resist the urge to tell others what they shouldn't say.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, we haven't had a good disagreement in a long time.

I think this is a topic that will never be able to be proven one way, or the other.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't want to wade into the foray of religion, but truely believe that my first cat was heaven sent to me by my deceased dog. 
About 6 weeks after I had to put down my 14 year companion I peered out the window and saw the most beautiful blue eyed cat looking back at me. I was a cat hater at the time, but had been checking into getting a few cats to keep the rodents in check on the farm. My deceased dog was a cat killing machine so I was looking into the meanest biggest breed of cat to put the dog in its place. 
When the cat showed up, I immediately started feeding it. Within 2 or 3 weeks I had it sitting on my lap. Didn't think much about it until I made it a indoor/outdoor cat. Shortly after letting him inside I was late doing the chores. The cat came to me scratching my leg and meowing at me. Just like the dog did if I was late on the chores. He also went to the barn with me. He continued to display this habit.
I believe he was heaven sent by my dog.
Now I am a cat lover.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I like that kind of stuff. I mean, sure well never truly know the answers to all of our questions. But like, when we got Boo... why did we need litter that specific day? why was she at the store where we go to buy litter? 

Maybe by chance, but maybe on purpose too? the workers there were saying their situations didnt allow for any pets/another cat, and ours did.

her feline aids test came back negative, was that on purpose? So we didnt have to take her in to soon find we'd have to put her down?

i really do question some things.

Simba, we went to get on purpose, and chose him on purpose. But even then, was it just by chance that him and Max got along? hmmm....


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not everything is a coincidence, not everything isn't.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Claiken, I didn't even like cats when I was asked to take care of the strays' colony downstairs and this cat followed me all the way 7 floors up to my apt. and didn't want to leave - my father died a week later, leaving me alone in the world and with no reason to live...except for Prince. It hadn't crossed my mind to adopt a cat, but the supermarket downstairs, threatened by part of the neighborhood for feeding Prince, begged me to keep him in my house and not let him out. The timing makes me always think that Prince was sent to me by my parents so I wouldn't remain all alone. Prince is an unusually intelligent cat (so people tell me, I didn't know anything about cats then, so I couldn't compare) and he taught me everything about how to care for him, as I had no idea. He showed me what he liked for toys and how to play. Later on I found this forum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fran said:


> I believe it. It doesn't matter whether it's explainable by science or not - a visit or vision from a loved one recently passed is a real experience, it just comes via a different avenue than ordinary experience. If you have ever had this happen, you'll know what I mean. If not, maybe you will experience something someday that will be outside of explanation, and you will have a moment of recognition....
> 
> Fran


Amen Fran!

Claiken if youd like to explore this further Id like to recommend a couple books Ive read lately.

The Scalpel and the Soul, Encounters with Surgery, the supernatural and the Healing Power of Hope by Allan J Hamilton, M.D., FACS

Animal Teachings From Haleys Angel Methods by Joanne Lefebvre DVM

Animals and the Afterlife, True Stories of our Best Friend Journeys' Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan

Just a note per discussion of the belief in your experience being non scientific in proof. Allan J Hamilton is described by Dr Anderew Weil MD as "being credible, grounded, and scientifically minded." Dr Hamilton (head of the University of Arizona's Health Science Center, Tucson Arizona ) regards his patients as not just physical bodies but also mental/emotional beings and spiritual entities. 

There are plenty of highly educated people who are scientific and beleive in life beyond this life, beyond death! I really enjoy Dr Hamiltons book. Very insightful.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Animals and the Afterlife, True Stories of our Best Friend Journeys' Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan


I have this book. I ordered it two weeks after I lost my sweet Shmoo Boo. I cannot begin to express how much it helped me in dealing with the loss of my Smokey. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it an actual beginning to end novel type? or little, kind of like journal entries type thing?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Claiken said:


> kind of like journal entries type thing


This. But it also has anecdotes in it as well.


----------

